# Trolling motor handle issue, looking for recommendations



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Good morning all.  Not sure if this problem is epidemic or a singular problem.  Perhaps someone can provide me with a way to fix the problem other from what I am thinking.  I have a Minn Kota Riptid-45.  The control handle operates fine.  However there is a stock "sleeve" used for extending the handle with a rubber sleeve over that with the printed speeds and direction (forward/reverse).  The extension sleeve is turning any direction I choose but fails to turn the main handle (as though it were stripped).  And now the rubber sleeve also turns any direct without turning the extension sleeve.  Does this make sense?  I am hoping to find a fix short of sending it back to the company for repairs (no doubt for months) and be without my trolling motor which I rely greatly upon.  

Again I have some ideas but before I try them I am looking for a possible solution I may not have considered.  I apprecate any help anyone has to offer.


----------

